

Blogginekyll - applebiz89
http://bradleyfew.com/blogginekyll/
Wow, check out this mobile friendly Jekyll theme!
======
TannerLD
Nice theme, but the name made me think it was a fork of Jekyll (Jekyll does
blogging so why is that the name of the theme?) rather than a new theme.

~~~
moomin
I thought it was an Icelandic volcano at first.

------
rurounijones
Looks nice and simple but that white text on green background in the "A little
about me" section is really hard to read for me.

~~~
kmfrk
It's not just the contrast; antialiasing is also applied to the text, which
elevates the illegibility to a new level.

~~~
sirbrad
I agree those colours don't work the best together, but I chose them to
demonstrate the parts of the design that are easily updatable. I think the
worst crime I committed was having the orange links on the green background,
but again, that was to keep it as simple as possible.

------
davidcollantes
Wish there was some more to see (how archives, pagination, multiple posts
look, etc.).

~~~
sirbrad
Currently, it has no pagination and the posts will just list out one after
another. The title is permalink to an individual blog post for sharing etc.

I thought that was the simplest route to go down.

